# Dominion Detailing :- Frozen White Mk2 Ford Focus RS detail.



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I was contacted by this customer who was looking for an Ultimate Detail for his frozen white Mk2 Ford Focus RS. A modified 400+BHP road monster with mean looks and the performance and handling to back it up!

So he dropped the car off and left it with me for a few days. This was the car on arrival.





































The car had a lot of bug splatter, tar and fallout so this was all pre-treated before washing.




























19" forged rims were cleaned with Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels and various brushes:



















The engine was also de-greased, cleaned and dressed at a later point:

Before:










After de-greasing and cleaning:










Once all the washing etc. was done, I moved the beast indoors and took paint depth measurements. The customer told me it has seen some paint work due to various stone chips etc. hence some variables in the readings:



















The paint was in good condition and only had light swirling so didn't need much correction.

Before:



















After:





































The sills and door shuts were cleaned and waxed:

Before:



















After:



















The interior was hot shampoo deep cleaned and the alcantara parts were additionally cleaned with Raceglaze Alcantara Cleaner which pulled out even more dirt:



















At this point I dressed the engine bay with 303 Aerospace Protectant. The underside of the bonnet was also cleaned and waxed:




























The huge exhaust tail pipes were cleaned with steel wool and polished with the Britemax twins:










All of the exterior glass was cleaned, polished and treated with CarPro FlyBy30:



















After correcting and refining the paint, it was wiped down with CarPro Eraser then CQUK applied. 30 mins later Reload was applied and buffed off then left overnight to cure. A very glossy, slick surface was the result.




























The customer also asked me to fit new wiper blades and touch up some stone chips, which I did. I noticed the washer fluid was low so I topped this up too.










Once all the work was done, I moved the car back outside for some finished shots. White is so hard to get good photos of!









































































Overall the car turned out great, I was very happy with the end result as I'm sure the customer was too. As a fellow petrol-head, the customer offered to take me out for a spin as I hadn't been in a Mk2 Focus RS before, I didn't need asking twice!

I was very impressed with the 400+BHP power, pulled very hard in every gear, it handled the power very well too with minimal fuss it put down all those horses no problem. The 5-cylinder engine sounds awesome too, reminiscent of the old Audi Quattro - love it!

Needless to say I want one now!


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent work rob, I'm very impressed with the paint finish. 

Thanks again.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Terrific work as usual Rob!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! Nice reflection for a white car.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job , what did you use for the correction stage :buffer:

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

:driver:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

The above customer image shows how great the white paint looks now!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

bigslippy said:


> Cracking job , what did you use for the correction stage :buffer:
> 
> Thanks for sharing :thumb:


CarPro Fixer on a yellow cutting pad, refined with Meguiars 205 on a black finishing pad.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

How much did you charge


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

No offense but that's between the customer and myself, all my prices are on my website. Because the correction work was light the scheduled time was cut from 4 days down to 3 and the price reduced.


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

phillipnoke said:


> How much did you charge


That's a bit cheeky mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Look back his posts you'll see him constantly asking how much stuff is :lol:

Nice work Rob CQUK doing its think looking very glassy. 
Interior looks brand new also :thumb:


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Look back his posts you'll see him constantly asking how much stuff is :lol:
> 
> Nice work Rob CQUK doing its think looking very glassy.
> Interior looks brand new also :thumb:


Must work for the inland revenue lol.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, is the taxman watching me!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great gloss and nice shine!! Nice car also :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Great work rob, keep up the practice for the Lexus coming in!!!!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

looks nice.

I remember you had a homemade.sun gun , isn't the led torch a bit small to.check the whole finish?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes I use both a DIY sun gun and also the LED torch. Both were used to check the paint, I'm not an amateur!










The LED torch is good for spotting micro-marring, better than the sun gun.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Never told you are an amateue but as long as you hold the torch in this angle you will never be able to check the true finish


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

That was one of hundreds of different angles one of two torches were held at to check the paint. Checking the paint and taking a picture of the torch aimed at the paint are very different things. If you are trying to pick faults in what I do (why?) I'm afraid you'll have to do better than that!


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

Only thing that lets the RS' down are the ugly engine bays! Awesome machine and decent cleaning results!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

good finish mate! Nicework indeed!


No faults i can see in your work


----------



## Mikeyfocus (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Albert81 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks stunning. Excellent work


----------

